# Trying to install Windows 7



## tersie8282

Can someone PLEASE help me?
My laptop is Windows XP and I am trying to install Windows 7 on it. I put the CD in and I get an error message that says:

"Windows was unable to create a required installation folder. Please reconfigure your boot.wim file to use the flag 9 settings for the first image, and restart your installation"
Error code 0x8030002F

I have looked for hours online to try and fix this but cant find anything to help me.

Can someone help me out? Much appreciated.


----------



## johnb35

Are you booting to the install cd?  Technically you should back up your data and do a fresh install of windows 7.  Is your system capable of running windows 7?

After backing up your data, use the install cd to delete the existing partitions and then repartition the drive and then install 7.


----------



## voyagerfan99

First off, what are your laptop specs and why do you want to upgrade to Win 7?

Did you boot to the CD to start the installation or start it from inside Windows and do an "upgrade"?

EDIT: Beat me John


----------



## mihir

Are you sure you using the original legitimate windows 7 disc.
If yes,then I think it is a registry issue.
Try this.Download this and fix your registry.
http://www.paretologic.com/download...ic.com/download/regcure/clickbank/?uid=1n28q5

And if that does not work then try a clean install of windows 7.
You might have to back your data up for that.


----------



## tersie8282

johnb35 said:


> Are you booting to the install cd?  Technically you should back up your data and do a fresh install of windows 7.  Is your system capable of running windows 7?
> 
> After backing up your data, use the install cd to delete the existing partitions and then repartition the drive and then install 7.



I dont have any data to save so I am not too worried about that. I did a test on the Windows 7 cd to see if my laptop was capable of running windows 7 and it passed.

How do I delete the existing partions and repartition the drive? 
Sorry I am new at this.


----------



## tersie8282

voyagerfan99 said:


> First off, what are your laptop specs and why do you want to upgrade to Win 7?
> 
> Did you boot to the CD to start the installation or start it from inside Windows and do an "upgrade"?
> 
> EDIT: Beat me John



I did a test on the Windows 7 CD to see if my laptop would accept Windows 7 and it does. I want to upgrade from Windows XP to Windows 7 because I eventually want to sell this laptop and want it to be updated.

All I have done so far is put the CD in the drive and when I do that I get the error that I mentioned above.

If you could guide me in the right direction on how to install this Windows CD that would be great.

The Windows CD that I am using came from a computer tech guy that I found online. He burnt the CD for me and assured me that it will work.


----------



## tersie8282

mihir said:


> Are you sure you using the original legitimate windows 7 disc.
> If yes,then I think it is a registry issue.
> Try this.Download this and fix your registry.
> http://www.paretologic.com/download...ic.com/download/regcure/clickbank/?uid=1n28q5
> 
> And if that does not work then try a clean install of windows 7.
> You might have to back your data up for that.



The link doesnt work.
How do I do a clean install of Windows? Dont have any data to back up. There is nothing on my laptop at the moment.


----------



## mihir

tersie8282 said:


> I dont have any data to save so I am not too worried about that. I did a test on the Windows 7 cd to see if my laptop was capable of running windows 7 and it passed.
> 
> How do I delete the existing partions and repartition the drive?
> Sorry I am new at this.




1.Insert the DVD in the drive.
2.Reboot PC and go to the BIOS settings.
3.Set the DVD-ROM priority as highest in the boot device priority menu.
4.Then reboot PC and you will see a screen prompting you to press a key to boot from the DVD.
5.Press a key.
6.Then it will boot from the windows 7 disc.
7.Follow the instructions till it shows you the Hard Disk Menu
8.Delete all the partitions.
9.Create partitions according to your requirement by clicking on the new button on the bottom of the menu.
10.Format all the partitions.
11.Then Install windows in your preferred partition and make sure that the partition is atleast 30GB.


----------



## tersie8282

I was able to install windows 7 successfully. Thank you. 
I installed it all the icons are huge and it's not fitting my screen properly. It looks terrible! 
Is there any way I can get windows XP back? ?


----------



## johnb35

Change the resolution or most likely you need to install the video driver.  Look in device manager for any entries that have yellow question marks by them.  If you deleted all the partitions then you won't be able to go back to XP.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Go to the device manager and take a look at the DISPLAY ADAPTER.If there is a yellow question mark or exclamation point,you MUST install the graphic drivers for that laptop.
If there is no yellow question mark or exclamation point then try increasing the resolution of your screen and decreasing the size of the icons.


----------



## tersie8282

I just want to downgrade to windows xp now. When I put the cd in the drive I don't get the option to repair...help!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

tersie8282 said:


> I just want to downgrade to windows xp now. When I put the cd in the drive I don't get the option to repair...help!


 
What exactly do you get when you boot from the Windows XP CD?
You should delete ALL the partitions and then create the new one and install Windows XP on it.
If that is not an option then first format your hard disk drive with the DOS program called KILL DISK and then boot from the Windows XP CD and install...


----------



## johnb35

tersie8282 said:


> I just want to downgrade to windows xp now. When I put the cd in the drive I don't get the option to repair...help!



Any time you want to downgrade you have to boot to the cd.  You must now again, delete existing partitions and repartition and reformat.  There won't be an option to repair because XP isn't installed.  

Why don't you just install the video driver for windows 7, then your screen should be back to normal.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

johnb35 said:


> Any time you want to downgrade you have to boot to the cd. You must now again, delete existing partitions and repartition and reformat. There won't be an option to repair because XP isn't installed.


 
Exactly.



johnb35 said:


> Why don't you just install the video driver for windows 7, then your screen should be back to normal.


 
Exactly.


----------



## tersie8282

johnb35 said:


> Any time you want to downgrade you have to boot to the cd.  You must now again, delete existing partitions and repartition and reformat.  There won't be an option to repair because XP isn't installed.
> 
> Why don't you just install the video driver for windows 7, then your screen should be back to normal.



I am not sure how to install a video driver. Where can I do this? Thanks


----------



## Hsv_Man

Ok i'm assuming you are still on Windows 7 go to 

> start 
> right click computer then properties
> once there on the left side there will be a click able link device manager click this 
> a list will appear click on display adapters and tell us is there a yellow exclamation next to it and also what the text says.


----------



## tersie8282

Hsv_Man said:


> Ok i'm assuming you are still on Windows 7 go to
> 
> > start
> > right click computer then properties
> > once there on the left side there will be a click able link device manager click this
> > a list will appear click on display adapters and tell us is there a yellow exclamation next to it and also what the text says.



No there is no yellow exclamation mark. Under display adapters it says Standard VGA Graphics Adapter.


----------



## Hsv_Man

It sounds like windows has updated your video drivers automatically. What you need to do is. 

> On the desktop right click and go to screen resolution 
> Once there click the drop down where it says screen resolution 
> Set the resolution to as high as it can go 
> Finally report back and tell us how it went


----------



## tersie8282

Hsv_Man said:


> It sounds like windows has updated your video drivers automatically. What you need to do is.
> 
> > On the desktop right click and go to screen resolution
> > Once there click the drop down where it says screen resolution
> > Set the resolution to as high as it can go
> > Finally report back and tell us how it went



The resolution is set at 1024x768


----------



## johnb35

What make and model of laptop is this?  Need the exact model number.


----------



## tersie8282

johnb35 said:


> What make and model of laptop is this?  Need the exact model number.



problem solved. I did windows updates..there were 82 of them and it fixed itself.


----------

